# Fly fishing tarpon



## joey7848 (Sep 4, 2011)

Any tarpon fly fishermen on here? Fly fished reds, trout, salmon, etc. my whole life, but am trying to get into tarpon this year. I've tied some flies that I've read are pretty successful...any advice on how to set up and what to look for (other than rolling pods, obviously).


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I haven't had much luck w/flies for Tarpon on the Texas Coast....but have done pretty well in Mexico and Florida. Great, great fish and worth the effort to tangle with them on the fly.


----------



## joey7848 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reply...I've got some trips to Florida planned this year as well, but I'm looking for a more local spot to make some more regular trips.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

There are several guides around Port O'Connor, Port Mansfield and Port Isabel that can put you on some 'poons. The key is to be able to go when the weather is right and fish the middle of the week.


----------



## joey7848 (Sep 4, 2011)

I know guides exist, but I prefer to fish alone. Mid-week is interesting, I didn't realize there was that much pressure for fly-fishermen...


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

It's such a tough game that going mid-week will increase your chances drastically. It's also a tough fish to do by yourself. It is really a whole other game, so I'd recommend going out with a guide a few times to learn the ropes - you'll have better results faster than learning it on your own.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Go early in the season. Early the fly guys usually do better than conventional because the forage is smaller. Rain minnows and anchovies... Later in the season the convent guys will do better because the forage switches to bigger baits like hoos and mullet...


Cody C


----------



## Eric Glass (Apr 8, 2010)

Joey -- We use 10 -12 weight outfits with floating lines for beach tarpon. Normally 60# Flouro bite tippets. If you were limited to one fly, fishing south of Corpus Christi, I'd suggest red/white bunny fly with xl bead chain eyes, 1/0 TMC 600SP hook. Boat, fish beach within mile of PM or BS jetties. No boat, fish toward end of PM or BS jetties early/late, especially twilight. Long, smooth strips with about a 1 - 2 second pause between strips. For visible tarpon on beach, match fly speed to fish speed.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey eric whats a good recipe for a leader in the surf for tarpon i know you said you use a 60# tippet but do you use a long leader or short, knots, ect. thanks


Joe T


----------



## Eric Glass (Apr 8, 2010)

Joe T -- Usually use 10 or 12 feet of straight 60# (or 80) flouro out of the boat; we're hacks, and those fish over 80 pounds in 30 or more feet of water are tough enough, even with the hillbilly setup. We try to release them as quick as we can. You can usually straighten the hook or pop the fly off with 60 if you have to, or want to.
Jetty tarpon, 10-12 foot leader with 5 foot 50# butt section, couple feet 30#, couple feet 20# (or 25, or 30) class tippet, balance 60# shock. The class tippet lets you pop the fish off if it's about to be pulverized into the rocks by a wave. Surf on foot, would use a class tippet. I like the slim beauty knot to connect butt to class tippet, and class to shock tippet. Biminis in each end of class tippet if you're bored.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Great info Eric....I've always wanted to fish with you, but never has worked out. Still hope to get the opportunity some day.


----------



## Eric Glass (Apr 8, 2010)

Meadowlark -- Thanks much for the kind words; appreciate it!


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

thanks for the info..........


----------



## Eric Glass (Apr 8, 2010)

You bet Joe. Also meant to say I'd put a whipped loop or a two nail knot loop in the end of the fly line and a perfection loop in the butt end of the leader, and loop to loop connect them. Fished with a guy couple of years ago who hooked a tarpon with a slime line with leader just nail knotted to end: didn't last long! 

I've had pretty good luck connecting floating lines to the leader with a nail knot, but we double the end of the fly line first. Keeps the nail knot from slipping and peeling itself loose. Kinda bulky though, probably needs to be coated with pliobond, etc. I don't double it for redfish or trout, etc.


----------

